# Yellow toe nails



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

First off...I don't have a nail fungus, promise! LOL

But why do my toe nails always turn yellow after using dark colors? Is there anything I can do to get rid of that besides buffing. I've done that and it did help quite a bit but there's still a slight yellowish color mainly on the tips where I had the dark color. I am planning on just covering it back up with polish lol so I guess it's not a big deal but I would still like to know if y'all have any tips. Like is there a soak I could do or is buffing the best bet?


----------



## semantje (Aug 16, 2006)

did you tried a base coat?


----------



## LVA (Aug 17, 2006)

i have the same problem too


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine do that, too. I guess it's b/c my toenails never see the light of day!! lol I keep them painted 24/7. The only thing I know to do is just buff them, and try using a basecoat and see if that helps. I've always heard that it's worse under red toenail polish. I don't know how true that is, though. If you figure out a magic solution, let me know!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

I use a base coat, and it helps to some extent. I was told lemon or lime juice helps turn nails white again. I've tried lemon juice on my fingernails, but never on my toe nails. Also, trying to not wear a lot of darker colors as well as laying off polishes as much as possible in the winter help too. Oh, and sometimes buffing the nails helps.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is some info for ya'll.

How to Treat Thick, Discolored Toenails

Toenails that are thick and yellowed can be caused by inadequate nutrition, poor health, fungal infections, or genetics. If home remedies don't work, seek the services of a podiatrist.

Steps:

1. Wash your instruments in soap and water, and rinse them with alcohol or antiseptic. (Image 1)

2. Mix 2 tbsp. mild household detergent, or betadine solution, into 1/2 gallon of warm water. Dip your foot in the water and soak for 10 minutes.

3. Cut the affected nail straight across with a nail clipper. (Image 2)

4. With a clean nail file and a wisp of cotton, clean out the debris under and around the sides of the nail. (Image 3)

5. Cut a piece of 40 percent salicylic acid plaster to the size and shape of the affected nail. Apply it with the plaster side against the nail, and cover with an adhesive bandage.

6. Keep the toe dry for two days.

7. Take a nail brush or old toothbrush and brush off as much flaky nail debris as possible when you remove the plaster. (Image 4)

8. Thoroughly clean the area with warm, soapy water, and apply an antiseptic solution.

9. Repeat the salicylic acid treatment three to four times.

10. Ask your podiatrist if the cause of your discolored nails is an underlying fungal infection. If so, begin oral or topical antifungal treatments.


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Marisol!!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is some info for ya'll.
How to Treat Thick, Discolored Toenails

Toenails that are thick and yellowed can be caused by inadequate nutrition, poor health, fungal infections, or genetics. If home remedies don't work, seek the services of a podiatrist.

Steps:

1. Wash your instruments in soap and water, and rinse them with alcohol or antiseptic. (Image 1)

2. Mix 2 tbsp. mild household detergent, or betadine solution, into 1/2 gallon of warm water. Dip your foot in the water and soak for 10 minutes.

3. Cut the affected nail straight across with a nail clipper. (Image 2)

4. With a clean nail file and a wisp of cotton, clean out the debris under and around the sides of the nail. (Image 3)

5. Cut a piece of 40 percent salicylic acid plaster to the size and shape of the affected nail. Apply it with the plaster side against the nail, and cover with an adhesive bandage.

6. Keep the toe dry for two days.

7. Take a nail brush or old toothbrush and brush off as much flaky nail debris as possible when you remove the plaster. (Image 4)

8. Thoroughly clean the area with warm, soapy water, and apply an antiseptic solution.

9. Repeat the salicylic acid treatment three to four times.

10. Ask your podiatrist if the cause of your discolored nails is an underlying fungal infection. If so, begin oral or topical antifungal treatments.

cool tips! thanks!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

Great tips Marisol! Thanks!


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dark polish will yellow your nails without base coat. I just recently read somewhere that you can use Crest Whitestrips to get rid of yellow nails.


----------



## Maja (Aug 17, 2006)

Great tips Mari!

Lisa, try rubbing lemon on your nails; acids found in lemons work wonders on yellow nails - also on colouring caused by smoking.

Using a base coat under dark polishis prevents this kind of coloration.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 17, 2006)

I heard it was because a lot of nailpolishes have toluene (toxic) and formaldehyde (carcinogen), so I always make sure to read the ingredients before I buy them. I've also started using one of those three-sided nail buffers to get a "natural" manicure.

I also found this on the net:

Quote:
According to the American Academy of Dermatology, darker colored polish, in various tints of blue, brown, burgundy, black, and what have you, can cause a chemical reaction between the polish's coloring agent and the nail plate, discoloring nails. Depending on the person, this reaction can take place within days to weeks while wearing the nail color. This is neither bad nor harmful for your nails because it is superficial. SOURCE


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 17, 2006)

try using apple cider vinegar after taking the polish off


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

I have heard a remedy with using some lemon juice on your nails.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 21, 2006)

Great info! I've had my polish on a wee bit long and I'm dreading what they look like. I had to do a quick touch up last night until I have to remove and repaint.


----------



## luxotika (Aug 21, 2006)

I have also heard of using lemons. I haven't tried it myself though. A base coat may work as well. I saw something in the beauty store that were wet pads that you could rub on your nails to take the yellow coloring off. Don't know that name of it though.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I heard it was because a lot of nailpolishes have toluene (toxic) and formaldehyde (carcinogen), so I always make sure to read the ingredients before I buy them. Yes, i'm the same way. I never buy polishes unless they say they are toluene and formaldehyde free because that stuff can seep through the nail bed. Unfortunately, I don't know what they use on me when I get pedicures, though. Thanks for that article!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 22, 2006)

They always say base coats will prevent your fingernails from staining so I'm sure the same will apply for toenails... My toenails never turn yellow even though I also have them polished almost every day of the year, but sometimes a red polish will leave a weird pink tint on them! lol


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

Girls.. THANK YOU!

I'm currently having the same problem.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 1, 2006)

Great tips here ladies.


----------



## David (Nov 20, 2006)

I wear dark red polish on my toes everyday. The only time I take it off is when I redo my polish. My nails used to turn yellow before I started using a good base coat. Now I never have a problem with yellow nails.


----------



## pinky10 (Nov 20, 2006)

Make sure you are using a base coat under polish. Use a block buffer on your nails. Try to use polishes that have a lower percentage of formaldehyde. Look on the ingredients that the formaldehyde is about the third to fifth ingredient or lower to insure that it is lower percentage. As for the yellow staying on the tip of your toenail that will have to grow out. It takes 12 to 18 months for your toenail to grow out from the root all the way to the free edge. So it is going to take some time for your yellowing to grow out. Hope this advise helps. I am a licensed manicurist so you are welcomed to email me anytime. good luck!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 20, 2006)

Denture cleaner works too


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

thx for the info


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

This always works. Get a product called Blue Cross cuticle remover, you can get it at a beauty supply. Put the cuticle remover on your toes then with a buffer buff them. I use this on all my manicure and pedicure services it works wonders. It also takes off excess hair color around the face after a color service.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 4, 2007)

great info!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting. I notice this only when I wear darker shades.

I stick to pearl colors &amp; don't get discoloration no more. Or as much.


----------



## monniej (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting. I notice this only when I wear darker shades.
I stick to pearl colors &amp; don't get discoloration no more. Or as much.

ditto for me! i think i might try the lemon juice idea. i have heard that before!


----------



## malina (Mar 5, 2007)

I put a polish called Yellow Stopper from Sally Beauty Supply on my nails which works great. It actually turns my nails a light, bright pink color which I like.


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw a product for whitening nail tips at the drug store that was basically diluted hydrogen peroxide. Crest Whitestrips would work too because the lightening ingredient is chemically very similar.


----------



## DragonGirl (Apr 11, 2007)

I have that same issue too when I use black. I usually use the buffing method but someone mentioned to me once to soak them in beer. She said it was good for the nails something in it. I wanted to do more research first before I stuck my hand or foot in beer. Has anyone else heard this before?


----------



## christina m (Sep 17, 2007)

great tips, thanks! my wife has this problem also, mainly with darker shades. whats a good brand of base coat, or does it matter?


----------



## cherie (Feb 5, 2008)

I read somewhere on the internet that soaking your nails in hydrogen peroxide helps. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Bretton (Dec 3, 2013)

need to bump this thread; last pedicure I gave my wife we noticed how yellow the nails were, especially the big toe.  Always use a base coat (weekly pedi's) but thinking about leaving polish off during the winter even though she hates that look. 

Thoughts?  Do the lemon or crest whitestripes idea work?  Would I apply this every night?


----------

